# Please hel me check new site wordpress woocommerce - Online T-Shirt Designer



## nicefile (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I'm building a website with WordPress woocommerce and T-shirt designer online. Please help me check it. 

URL: Online Designer

Please and thank you!


----------



## offcenter (Oct 4, 2012)

nicefile said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm building a website with WordPress woocommerce and T-shirt designer online. Please help me check it.
> 
> ...


I think it looks really good so far. What designer are you using?


----------



## nicefile (Nov 3, 2014)

offcenter said:


> I think it looks really good so far. What designer are you using?



Thanks you comment. We developing it and we want to hear from everyone.


----------



## Pak sherm (Aug 28, 2013)

Did I read correctly that you the vendor is charged if a customer uses their clipart?


----------



## nicefile (Nov 3, 2014)

Pak sherm said:


> Did I read correctly that you the vendor is charged if a customer uses their clipart?


You saying problems buy cliparts? Right?

You can to add free art. We only calculated costs when your client to use this art, design and buy your product. 
It does the exact problem you are interested?


----------



## aimagedesign (Sep 2, 2009)

I'd be interested in looking into this further.

About nine months ago I implemented..., or at least started to, Fancy product Designer also a woo themes wordpress plugin. But I was deterred because of constant issues because of updates to either woo themes or the FPD. Causing compatibility problems.

I looked at your site but had trouble navigating it on a ipad!?


----------



## xfuture (Oct 4, 2014)

Wordpress and WooCommerce are not quite expandable enough for my likings. I love PHP but something more geared towards E-Commerce like Magento or OS-Commerce would be my choice. I like the site though, just make sure you keep the lag down. (Hard to do with Wordpress 4xx because the release is bloated with new GUI features.


----------



## nicefile (Nov 3, 2014)

aimagedesign said:


> I'd be interested in looking into this further.
> 
> About nine months ago I implemented..., or at least started to, Fancy product Designer also a woo themes wordpress plugin. But I was deterred because of constant issues because of updates to either woo themes or the FPD. Causing compatibility problems.
> 
> I looked at your site but had trouble navigating it on a ipad!?


Thanks you looked my site.
I understand your problem. You can try again with my site. I hope it can help you.


----------



## nicefile (Nov 3, 2014)

xfuture said:


> Wordpress and WooCommerce are not quite expandable enough for my likings. I love PHP but something more geared towards E-Commerce like Magento or OS-Commerce would be my choice. I like the site though, just make sure you keep the lag down. (Hard to do with Wordpress 4xx because the release is bloated with new GUI features.


I was reading some of your articles. I think you are an expert.
I understand what you want. We updating with opencart and magento. I hope you like it.

You can give to me some reviewers on my site. I need it! Thanks


----------



## xfuture (Oct 4, 2014)

nicefile said:


> I was reading some of your articles. I think you are an expert.
> I understand what you want. We updating with opencart and magento. I hope you like it.
> 
> You can give to me some reviewers on my site. I need it! Thanks



I have been developing websites for over 6 years. I had to learn the hard way. If you are using opencart it will be the best solution. (You will have to hand code a designer) 

Opencart is light, and not very database intensive. Magento would require you to have a dedicated server to get best results because shared hosting cannot handle the database read/write load. 

(Of course host gator and go daddy do not mention this at all because why limit themselves on business)? 

Here is an example of an e-commerce sub dye brand I created recently. It loads quickly and the client loves how simple it is. 

It is built on opencart. www.ocflow.com


----------



## nicefile (Nov 3, 2014)

Good site. Thanks you share.

We builded it works with wordpress, joomla, opencart and magento.


----------



## peestees (Jan 18, 2015)

looks great, but i can't find magento version. Is it already available?


----------



## nicefile (Nov 3, 2014)

peestees said:


> looks great, but i can't find magento version. Is it already available?


Yes, we created it. If you want download it, you can send email to Contact | 9file Online Designer we will send install packet to you.

Please let us know your opinion about our products. We appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## peestees (Jan 18, 2015)

Its too bad there is no magento version out there. Don't know the reason why you proclaimed it everywhere.


----------



## tamton2004 (Feb 24, 2007)

The designer looks good. Questions: 
1) It doesn't look like you can change the product color. When I change the product color for a hoodie nothing changes

2) Does the tool work on tablets? What browser versions are supported on the desktop

3) Do you offer any support for this product?


----------

